# Salmon run 2008 Pic intense



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Its always interesting to see what other types of fishing (and hunting) go on. Especially when it comes from the perspective of a fellow forum member. Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

pretty cool, looks like flood gate fishing for snook, however I don't remember too many uzi toting locals, which is surprising since I did most of that sort of fishing in S. Fl. 

How far inland is that and how is the flavor compared to what we can buy around here?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

very cool! You did a great job fishing out there! Did You bring any salmon home?  I want to have a lox on the bagel! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That's a great post. It's interesting to see how other people fish. 

However, I think if I had to stand elbow to elbow with 200 other people, I might take up hang gliding or some other sport where they don't shoot at you.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> How far inland is that and how is the flavor compared to what we can buy around here?



It is just south of Lake Ontario. Its in a town called Point Breeze. You can google it or goto live earth maps are better. We were fishing Johnson Creek. That whole is as far up the creek the fish can go. The current there is pretty fast and there are eddies and fast rip currents that can sweep a guy away quickly. My brother witnessed someone drown a few months ago up there. :-[ As for the flavor, not sure. I remember when my dad took me fishing for salmon for the first time up in Polaski near Syracuse and he would cook them up then, but now they say the mercury content in them is real high. I figured maybe the younger ones would taste good. Wanted to try one but everyone said it probably wouldnt be a good idea. Alot of people were keeping them, even if they were foul hooked , I believe they keep the eggs for trout fishing so they keep alot of females. Every fish we caught we released to HOPEFULLY be able to spawn. Anywho, I didnt try one so Im not sure.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> very cool! You did a great job fishing out there!  Did You bring any salmon home?     [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]



Thank you. i was able to catch a few and fun doing it. That place goes off when those salmon are frunning up that river, its a sight to see. Unfortunately they were not running like I was hoping they would. I did not bring any salmon home, no :-/ These are fresh water salmon.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> That's a great post. It's interesting to see how other people fish.
> 
> However, I think if I had to stand elbow to elbow with 200 other people, I might take up hang gliding or some other sport where they don't shoot at you.



Ill tell ya what.......we DO NOT go near that place when there are mucho people there.  It was actually not bad at all.....MOST people would get out of your way when you had a fish on, some would not and of course you would have lines tangles and twists.  SOME people are cool, usually the more experienced and considerate angler, but some, the guy that thinks he is the king and knows everything and yells and carries a big bottle of captain morgans and half a pack of cigarettes and is rude and blah blah blbah blah....there was a guy there that was being a jerk to everyone.  You just ignore that guy and smile and fish.  These salmon are fast and furious and can put on a good show at times.  If you get a hold of a nice 35-40 lb salmon, hang on!!!!!  They are tough.  When you hook up you yell "hooked up" of "fish on" and most everyone around you will pull in their line and let you fight your fish.  You just dont go on the weekend in THAT spot.  You wait until salmon are running hard and you goto the spot where the one picture shows a different part of the creek.  The salmon just werent there yet, they were still in the lake, most of them.   Only time I could go.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Very neat report! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] I really like seeing other fishing styles like this, as well.


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

Thaks for that post I guided that river and on the lake there for a lot of years. Brought back great memories since I have not been back in a long long time 
Some of the best inalnd Salomon and Trout fishing in the US. Any brown trout or steelhead?

Do have to ask did you vist the Black North Inn?

If anyone one wants any information on that area send me a message. The real fisshery there is in the summer months trolling for the fish.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

I lived an hour south of Rochester for about 19 years until I came to Florida almost 17 years ago. My dad used to take me to Oswego to the Salmon River. That was always a blast. I didnt visit the Black North Inn while I was there. We camped over by the Firehouse downtown. Not real familiar with the area as its been years since I have been there. Next trip I hope to take more time for sight seeing and visiting other stuff. Quick trip to see fish and hang out with family for a few days. I wish I could have gotten more pics. In my home town up north, google it and you will see pics that way but, they have constructed these 430 some odd feet above the hills of Cohocton, New York. They are the newest windmills on the market and they are huge!!  I couldnt believe it when I seen them. Awesome technonlogy.

You are right, trolling in the summer is the best time to fish for them.


----------

